# Blazers/Lakers Game Thread (4/10/09)



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Lakers @ Blazers Friday Night. Game Thread.

Thinking it will be a little closer since Bynum will be back! But with his limited minutes(ovbiously), I think we will still come away with a Win

Probable Starters:
Blazers




































Lakers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The losing streak ends Friday!


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Basel said:


> The losing streak ends Friday!


We'll see about that!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Blazers/Lakers Game Thread/Predictions (4/10/09)*

Wonder what kind of reaction Trevor Ariza will get...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> The losing streak ends Friday!


Want to bet Avatar/sig for a week? 

Actually I think the Lakers have a lot better chance this time, but of course I'm going with the Blazers!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mgb said:


> *Want to bet Avatar/sig for a week? *
> 
> Actually I think the Lakers have a lot better chance this time, but of course I'm going with the Blazers!!


Let's do it!


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Blazers/Lakers Game Thread/Predictions (4/10/09)*



Basel said:


> Wonder what kind of reaction Trevor Ariza will get...


Ariza is gonna get booed like no other! I can't wait! Im gonna be there too! should be another physical game..


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ChadWick said:


> Lakers @ Blazers Friday Night. Game Thread/Predictions.
> Blazers-107
> Lakers-95


CW, I'm going to start a different thread for predictions to make it easier for Gramps so he doesn't have to wade through any extra posts to get the predictions. Please post your prediction there.

Thanks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Blazers/Lakers Game Thread/Predictions (4/10/09)*



ChadWick said:


> Ariza is gonna get booed like no other! I can't wait! Im gonna be there too! should be another physical game..


Yeah, he'll probably get booed every time he touches the ball. 

Awesome you're going to the game. Unfortunate that by halftime, the Blazers will be doing this:

:whiteflag:


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

mgb said:


> CW, I'm going to start a different thread for predictions to make it easier for Gramps so he doesn't have to wade through any extra posts to get the predictions. Please post your prediction there.
> 
> Thanks!


okay


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

should be a great game. if portland wins after dropping san antonio on the road, the blazers are looking very dangerous for the playoffs. the lakers better hope portland climbs to the 3 seed because they don't want to have to play 3 games in portland in the 2nd round.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> Let's do it!


Alright, done deal!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> should be a great game. if portland wins after dropping san antonio on the road, the blazers are looking very dangerous for the playoffs. *the lakers better hope portland climbs to the 3 seed because they don't want to have to play 3 games in portland in the 2nd round.*


1) Blazers have to get out of the first round.

2) Even if don't win in Portland, they're not beating us in Los Angeles.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Blazers/Lakers Game Thread/Predictions (4/10/09)*



Basel said:


> Yeah, he'll probably get booed every time he touches the ball.
> 
> Awesome you're going to the game. Unfortunate that by halftime, the Blazers will be doing this:
> 
> :whiteflag:


haha no way!:bs:

BRoy=:mvp:
Kobe=:thumbdown:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mgb said:


> Alright, done deal!


Best of luck! Can't wait to see you sporting the Lakers avatar & signature.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Of course it takes a lakers game to bring the blazer's forum back from the grave...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Basel said:


> 1) Blazers have to get out of the first round.
> 
> 2) Even if don't win in Portland, they're not beating us in Los Angeles.


1. if the blazers get homecourt in the first, they'll be playing in the 2nd round. with the hornets loss tonight and manu out for the season, i think the blazers getting a top 4 seed is likely.

2. do the lakers really want to test that out in the 2nd round? i think they'd much rather have another team do the job for them than actually have to face the blazers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> 2. do the lakers really want to test that out in the 2nd round? i think they'd much rather have another team do the job for them than actually have to face the blazers.



We don't really care who we play to be honest. We're going to have _at least_one tough series that will be draining. It just depends when it comes, last year was the Jazz.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> 1) Blazers have to get out of the first round.
> 
> 2) Even if don't win in Portland, they're not beating us in Los Angeles.


1. Lakers have to get out of the first round.

2. We own the Lakers here and will be able to steal at least one in LA!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> 1. if the blazers get homecourt in the first, they'll be playing in the 2nd round. with the hornets loss tonight and manu out for the season, i think the blazers getting a top 4 seed is likely.
> 
> 2. do the lakers really want to test that out in the 2nd round? i think they'd much rather have another team do the job for them than actually have to face the blazers.


It depends on who they play. I know the Blazers have a great home court advantage, but they're still beatable at the Rose Garden. They're also a very young team who have yet to handle the pressures of playing in the Playoffs. And I'm sure the Lakers would rather NOT test that out, but if it happens, I don't think they're going to care as much as the media & others will say they do.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Cris said:


> Of course it takes a lakers game to bring the blazer's forum from the grave...


Thats because all of the good Blazer fans here(including myself) left this ****** site for a better one...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mgb said:


> 1. Lakers have to get out of the first round.
> 
> 2. We own the Lakers here and will be able to steal at least one in LA!


Let's be serious, though. Who has a better chance of getting out of the first round? Lakers or Blazers?

And yes, you own the Lakers in the regular season. When the Lakers have had to win at the Rose Garden in previous Playoffs (and yes, I realize those were entirely different teams), they've done so. We've been terrible playing in Portland in the regular season since about 1993 or somewhere around there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ChadWick said:


> Thats because all of the good Blazer fans here(including myself) left this ****** site for a better one...


To each his own...


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Basel said:


> Let's be serious, though. Who has a better chance of getting out of the first round? Lakers or Blazers?
> 
> And yes, you own the Lakers in the regular season. When the Lakers have had to win at the Rose Garden in previous Playoffs (and yes, I realize those were entirely different teams), they've done so. We've been terrible playing in Portland in the regular season since about 1993 or somewhere around there.


I think lakers get out of 1st round regardless. It all depends if Blazers get HCA for 2nd round talk


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Cris said:


> Of course it takes a lakers game to bring the blazer's forum back from the grave...


Well since it took a Laker mod to,,,,well no, I won't go there.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> Let's be serious, though. Who has a better chance of getting out of the first round? Lakers or Blazers?
> 
> And yes, you own the Lakers in the regular season. *When the Lakers have had to win at the Rose Garden in previous Playoffs (and yes, I realize those were entirely different teams), they've done so.* We've been terrible playing in Portland in the regular season since about 1993 or somewhere around there.


As you say, different teams, because I remember when we beat out LA 2 out of 3 years to go to the finals and even one year we swept the Lakers and went on to win the finals.  Of course that wasn't at the rose garden.

Yes, the odds are better for the Lakers to get out of the first round, but what fun would it be for me to say that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mgb said:


> As you say, different teams, because I remember when we beat out LA 2 out of 3 years to go to the finals and even one year we swept the Lakers and went on to win the finals.  Of course that wasn't at the rose garden.
> 
> Yes, the odds are better for the Lakers to get out of the first round, but what fun would it be for me to say that?


And I remember when we beat Portland in 2000, 2001 & 2002 (once to reach the Finals for our 1st championship - I think it was Game 7 or something, once on our way to our 2nd championship - I believe that one was a sweep, and once on our way to our 3rd championship - that one was a sweep as well). Of course, that _was_ at the Rose Garden.

And you're right, it wouldn't be fun for you to say that. I'm just glad you know it, though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ChadWick said:


> Thats because all of the good Blazer fans here(including myself) left this ****** site for a better one...


It was a joke. I was aware what happened. 

Nice of you to return


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> And I remember when we beat Portland in 2000, 2001 & 2002 (once to reach the Finals for our 1st championship - I think it was Game 7 or something, once on our way to our 2nd championship - I believe that one was a sweep, and once on our way to our 3rd championship - that one was a sweep as well). Of course, that _was_ at the Rose Garden.
> 
> And you're right, it wouldn't be fun for you to say that. *I'm just glad you know it, though*.


Of course I do. The Lakers are going to play a team that is battling just to make it in the playoffs while the Blazers will be playing and beating a contender.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So you guys ready to get your *** kicked?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You're not going to win this game. Double digit victory.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Good to see Laker fans have more guts than Phil . . . who couldn't handle watching the Lakers lose again in Ptd.

Really if Laker fans were smart, they would pull a Phil Jackson and close their eyes for this game. Don't worry, lakers won't have to play the Blazers until the 2nd round of the playoffs. 


Go Blazers!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Good to see Laker fans have more guts than Phil . . . who couldn't handle watching the Lakers lose again in Ptd.
> 
> Really if Laker fans were smart, they would pull a Phil Jackson and close their eyes for this game. Don't worry, lakers won't have to play the Blazers until the 2nd round of the playoffs.
> 
> ...


You're right. The Lakers would end up sweeping the Blazers and the long layoff before the conference finals would cause the team to get rusty.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're right. The Lakers would end up sweeping the Blazers and the long layoff before the conference finals would cause the team to get rusty.


All in good fun, right BH?

It's been a long time since Blazer fans felt this confident. Think about how much we talked when we sucked . . . there is no shutting us up now . . . well maybe a Laker win tonight . .. but then only for one night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even if for one night, it would feel great shutting everyone up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not a bad game so far.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

When I seen three pages of game thread I thought alright! But then I realize not one since the game started.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bleh.. We'll beat you in the playoffs like always..


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Excellent win!!! So sweet! Even sweeter knowing how bad LA wanted this! Wasn't like they were flat and wasn't really trying!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bleh.. We'll beat you in the playoffs like always..


Hahaha! You were close about it being double digits!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh, and Basel, switch your avatar to mine and your banner to my Rip City, UPRISE!!! :basel:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh...done.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Holy ****, what a game! There is no deny it anymore, Blazers own the Lakers. If only the Blazers could get through the first round, they would walk into the conference finals. A match up against the Lakers in the second round would be perfect . . . almost a rest/tune up for the next round. I wonder if Lakers would even win a game . . . maybe the Blazers would give them one just to give that bench a little extra practice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blazers own the Lakers? In Portland during the regular season, yes. However, in the playoffs, I believe the Lakers have owned the Blazers much more than the Blazers have owned the Lakers (away and at home). It'll be the same thing this year.


----------

